# been out of it for a while



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey guys been a real long time since I have posted here since I have been out of the hobby for a while. I was thinking of getting back into it but I have no clue what to get for batteries lipo wise and if any of my chargers are even compatible anymore. I have my losi buggy that I would like to run which still has a novak gtb speedo and a 13.5 brushless. I have my CE GFX charger but not sure if it will charge a lipo and noticed that CE isn't making chargers anymore. 

Any advice so I can get back in the game?

thank you all


----------



## Tranny Car Man. (Jan 8, 2006)

Sir,you have a personal message.


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Thank you for the pm Tranny man. Can anyone suggest decent lipo packs for a losi 2wd buggy? Going to be busting out old trusty, losi xx cr kinwald edition for a little indoor offroad fun.


----------

